# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Ảnh đẹp mùa Thu 2012 - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

Mùa Thu ở các nước thuộc Bắc bán cầu rất đẹp, với những sắc màu rực rỡ của lá cây khi chúng chuyển màu sang vàng và đỏ. Cả cánh rừng rộng lớn từ từ biến sắc, tạo ra vẻ đẹp ngỡ ngàng. Những công viên trong thành phố lớn cũng trở thành một bức tranh đầy màu sắc. Nếu được, hãy một lần đến với các nước ở châu Âu hoặc Bắc Mỹ để trải nghiệm mùa Thu nơi đây. Còn bây giờ thì mời các bạn ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp mùa Thu qua các bức ảnh đẹp sau đây.



Cô bé Annie Wood, 3 tuổi, đi xe đạp giữa những rừng cây đầy sắc màu ở công viên Sheffield Park Garden gần Haywards Heath, miền Nam nước Anh, 17/10/2012



Một chiếc lá cây Chi phong chuyển sang màu đỏ vào mùa Thu tại công viên National Trust’s Tatton Park, ở Knutsford, Anh, 17/10/2012



Một góc cánh rừng Blue Ridge Parkway ở miền Nam Asheville, North Carolina, 20/10/2012.



Cậu bé Sam Bauer, 5 tuổi, chuyển bí ngô lên xe kéo trong mùa thu hoạch ở hạt Apple Orchard, Harrisburg, South Dakota, 06/10/2012.



Một người đàn ông bước đi dưới những tán cây ở gần Lausanne, Thụy Sĩ, 22/10/2012



Một chiếc lá đang dần chuyển sang đỏ ở gần Bad Dürkheim, Đức, 18/10/2012



Lá cây chuyển màu khi Thu sang, phản chiếu xuống mặt hồ ở công viên Sheffield Park Garden, Anh, 17/10/2012.



Những giọt mưa vương trên chiếc lá của một bụi cây nhỏ ở phía Bắc Vancouver, British Columbia, 12/10/2012. Sau một đợt hạn hán kéo dài kể từ tháng 8, những trận mưa đã đến với nơi đây.



Sương phủ trên thung lũng Inntal, phía sau là dãy núi nổi tiếng Nordkette trong một ngày mùa Thu nhiều nắng ở tỉnh Tyrol, miền Tây nước Áo, 23/10/2012



Du khách ngắm rừng cây mùa Thu ở vườn thực vật Westonbirt, Anh, 18/10/2012.



Một con hoẵng chạy qua cánh đồng cỏ lúc mặt trời mọc ở Spurn Point, Spurn Head, Anh, 12/10/2012.
_Theo Baomoi_

----------


## hangnt

Sắc màu mùa Thu rực rỡ ở công viên Sheffield Park Garden, 16/10/2012.



Sắc màu mùa Thu trên một ngọn đồi ở phía Đông thành phố Montpelier, Vermont, Pháp, 08/10/2012.



Ánh nắng chiếu qua chiếc lá Gunnera Manicata khổng lồ (cây Đại hoàng) tại Sheffield Park Garden, 16/10/2012.



Một con hươu đực với chiếc sừng dính đầy lá dương xỉ, cất tiếng gọi dưới ánh nắng mùa Thu ở công viên Richmond, Tây Nam London, 14/10/2012



Những đám mây xám phủ trên rừng cây mùa Thu và trang trại trồng thông Giáng sinh ở phía Bắc Michigan, Mỹ.



Một cô gái dừng lại để ngắm hàng trăm chiếc đèn bí ngô tại sở thú Roger Williams Park Zoo, ở Providence, đảo Rhode, 08/10/2012.



Tác phẩm “Starry Night” của danh họa nổi tiếng Vincent van Gogh được vẽ lại trên một quả bí ngô, dưới sự ủy quyền bởi bảo tàng nghệ thuật đương đại ở New York.



Tuyết phủ trên một cánh đồng ở thành phố Krasnoyarsk, vùng Siberia, Nga, 13/10/2012.



Một chú thiên nga trắng bơi trong hồ ở khu vườn mùa Hè, St. Petersburg, Nga, 19/10/2012. Khu vườn mùa Hè từng là nơi đến ưa thích của các sa hoàng Nga, giờ thì nó là một điểm thu hút khách du lịch cả trong và ngoài nước.



Một phụ nữ dắt chó đi dạo vào buổi sáng sớm mờ sương ở Hampstead Heath, London, 23/10/2012.
_Theo baomoi_

----------


## hangnt

Sương phủ ở vùng thung lũng bên dưới, nhìn từ ngọn núi Schauisland, Đức, 24/10/2012.



Đàn sếu trên đường đi trú Đông, gần làng Linum, cách thủ đô Berlin, Đức chừng 70km về phía Bắc, 21/10/2012. Hàng ngàn con sếu sẽ nghỉ lại ở ngôi làng này trước khi tiếp tục đợt di trú về phía Nam



Một con sóc ăn quả lê dại tại một công viên khi cây lá đang chuyển màu ở thủ đô Minsk, Belarus, 24/10/2012.



Một cặp tình nhân đi dạo gần sở thú ở Berlin, Đức, 18/10/2012.



Một con thiên nga đáp xuống mặt hồ ở Berlin, 17/10/2012.



Chiếc lá rơi trong cơn gió nhẹ khi thời tiết bắt đầu chuyển mùa ở khu bảo tồn Eagle Rock Reservation, thuộc Montclair, New Jersey, Mỹ, 18/10/2012



Một người đang lái máy thu hoạch trên một đầm cây nam việt quất ở gần Warrens, Winconsin, 05/10/2012.



Một chiếc lá chuyển sang màu đỏ khi trời vào Thu ở Bad Dürkheim, Đức, 18/10/2012



Một bé gái chơi “trồng cây chuối” dưới tán cây lá vàng ở công viên Hyde, London, 12/10/2012.
_Theo baomoi_

----------


## khanhszin

oa đẹp tóa

----------


## lunas2

mùa thu lá vàng rơi đẹp...

----------


## h20love

cảnh đẹp quá............

----------


## thuocke

wow, ảnh đẹp quá, có nhiều góc ảnh lạ, mình thik bức đầu tiên quá, dễ thương.

Đúng là cảnh mùa thu có khác  :Smile:

----------

